# OT The I'm broke club.



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

It's free to join. I'm in.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm not broke, just badly bent.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

DesertSlot said:


> It's free to join. I'm in.


Pretty much a lifetime member here. :freak:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I found myself walking through the garage and looking at all of the things I bought when I squandered my accident settlement. I'm not nearly as broke as I once was but I'm definately more broke than I should be. I mean, I use my rototiller twice a year, the rest of the time my in-laws and friends are borrowing it. But I had to have one. Maybe I should rent it out next spring...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> I found myself walking through the garage and looking at all of the things I bought when I squandered my accident settlement. I'm not nearly as broke as I once was but I'm definately more broke than I should be. I mean, I use my rototiller twice a year, the rest of the time my in-laws and friends are borrowing it. But I had to have one. Maybe I should rent it out next spring...


lol that'd be a whole 'nuther "OT" topic..."Things you had to have but never (or almost never) use". :freak:


Not to be confused with "things you were born with that you never (or almost never) use"


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I joined November of 08. Just got my gold level membership last week.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

What Rich said. I'm a relatively new member, but I'm sure making a splash.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

I joined back in the early 1960's, am now a *"lifetime triple platinum"* member......:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes - $1100 in surgery bills so far, plus a $400 car repair last week plus a little fun hobby spending lately for the racetrack and I am busted now too. Bummer.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*medical bills*

do what I do with my medical bills . My last operation after insurance ( which is a joke ) cost me $38,760.00 and that's between the doctor , hospital , .....you know the story they all send thier bills . I just decided to start my own club and gave them all free memberships . It's call the $5 a month club . I've sold all my real estate they can't do a thing about it as long as you make an effort . I use to care . Hey everyone tells me not to worry so hey , I don't .


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

I would like to join this club. But it is cost too much :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> do what I do with my medical bills . My last operation after insurance ( which is a joke ) cost me $38,760.00 and that's between the doctor , hospital , .....you know the story they all send thier bills . I just decided to start my own club and gave them all free memberships . It's call the $5 a month club . I've sold all my real estate they can't do a thing about it as long as you make an effort . I use to care . Hey everyone tells me not to worry so hey , I don't .


i'm in the same boat as Larry (Lype Motorsports) & Bruce here..
can I "Join" 2 ???

i still owe alfaslots & Bad dawg 4 orders...;-/
i just wish 2 thank both U guys 4 your patience w/ me...
U are the best, hope i can return the favour....
oh, bruce, got that Golf Cart Painted & detailed, will send pics 2/4 U
in a day or 2... even my wife, who is deffinently "NOT" into S/C's thinks it's really "Cute" ..& that casting DETAIL.wow!!! 

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lype Motorsport said:


> I joined back in the early 1960's, am now a *"lifetime triple platinum"* member......:thumbsup:


i'm so Broke,...I Can't Pay Attention!!! LOL;-)
talk later "L";-)
Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW!!!! I'm not alone!!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

aint got change for a dollar ...i cant even change my own mind.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I resigned from this organization during my last year of college when I got my first job in Information Technology about 17 years ago. I don't miss Ramen Noodles, kool-aid, and driving sh$tbox cars one bit and I'll put a .38 slug in my skull before I go back.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> do what I do with my medical bills . My last operation after insurance ( which is a joke ) cost me $38,760.00 and that's between the doctor , hospital , .....you know the story they all send thier bills . I just decided to start my own club and gave them all free memberships . It's call the $5 a month club . I've sold all my real estate they can't do a thing about it as long as you make an effort . I use to care . Hey everyone tells me not to worry so hey , I don't .



yeah, my insurance costs me about 4K a year, it's the best plan my company offers... and I'm still out about 11K in out of pocket expenses for by daughter's birth this year. 

But we don't need health care reform in America... and I'm Babe Ruth!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*yes.....*



SwamperGene said:


> Pretty much a lifetime member here. :freak:


Sign me up!

(But trying to change that...)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i'm so poor I can't pay attention.
I'll be the secretary of this here club.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Perfect! A secretary that can't pay attention!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

But do ya got nice legs? That would make up for the attention span dilemma... :tongue: :lol:  :woohoo:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm broke as a broke dick dog.

__________________


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Not only am I broke, I think I've got some pieces missing


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I don't have no Moooooooooooooooney, No Money, No Money....*



JWL Slot Cars said:


> Not only am I broke, I think I've got some pieces missing


hahahahaahaha...now this is some funny stuff....:lol:

I don't know how Eds legs got mixed into this whole thing. So now Ed is the Secretary who wears a skirt and lipstick? Oooops wasn't supposed to tell....sorry Ed. 

Ed is the Brunette in this video....you will know which one!! :devil:






I aint got No Money, No Money, No Money......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

I just change the words from Nobody to No Money..........soon we will all be singing this song. Smile  

Bob...payback is heck...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Ouch!

Well, this morning I am not quite broke. Just detailed three cars the last three days and painted some old ladies bathroom. But, I am going to Lucky Bob's today so I'll probably be broke again when I get home tonight!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

DesertSlot said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Well, this morning I am not quite broke. Just detailed three cars the last three days and painted some old ladies bathroom. But, I am going to Lucky Bob's today so I'll probably be broke again when I get home tonight!


I gave him $25 yesterday so I should really stay away today.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

No prob John. I could have used some expert advice but I think I'll make out okay.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Tap into fundage...*

Spinal Tap said it best in their early, pre-*Heavy Metal *days:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Bobs can be dangerous to the wallet.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I didn't do too bad. Got a SG+ chassis, a TYCO F1 body w/2 440X2 chassis, six pair of sillies (for the Jets), a t-shirt, a coke and an hour track time for about $90. Bob and Gail were both very gracious and helpful.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Ye haw*

I quallify for something! Chapter 7 2009 I'm broke, bent ,dismembered, but I ain't down! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

